# Betta + Ramirezi / cockatoo dwarf cichlid



## Lunarion (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi!

I have a male betta at the moment in a 85 liter aquarium with 7 neon and 3 guppy. Im thinking about adding 2-3 ramirezi / cockatoo dwarf cichlid. I have read various reviews about these and nobody could actually tell if they are compatible. Does anyone here have any idea?

Thank you for your answers


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I've have kept many types of cichlids and even the most docile are still agressive at times. I would not put any type of cichlid in with your betta.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

in agreement, cichlids are naturally aggressive and would torment your betta and probably eat the neons and the guppy..


----------



## Lunarion (Oct 16, 2014)

Sad story, what about the Ramirezi? Same?


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

Rams are beautiful and hard to resist, but I wouldn't chance it with a betta.. up to you though.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

can't edit so just wanted to add that years ago I had a 10G with a smaller cichlid and a red-tailed shark that was not much smaller than the cichlid.. thought it would be OK but one day I found the shark halfway in the cichlid's mouth.. that image was in my mind when reading your post.. I do know that rams are more peaceful than other cichlids but I wonder if the betta's long fins would be an attraction.. one time I rescued a male betta from a fish store where he was in with cichlids and almost all his fins had been chewed off.. rambling now but these are my experiences with cichlids. They are beautiful though.


----------

